# hybrids



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

1st question - I'm looking to purchase some hybrids. Their are so many out there and it's a bit confusing. I've watched some info commercials and was leaning towards the Bobby Jones hybrids but 200 bucks is a little steep to me. Now today I watched one on the izzo z'brid and they seen nice. And with the special buy two get the third free I would save 300 bucks. 

2nd question - They're suppose to replace your long irons but do they also replace the fairway metals. I know my 3 metal is 15 drgree's and the z'brid is a 16 degree. So why do the say they replace the long irons. Don't the hybrids go as far?

Sorry for rambling on, but I just want to get the best bang for the buck.

Thanks, boxcar


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Boxcar,

It's really up to you and how you feel they fit into your set.

I tried a Callaway 1H, thinking that with the same loft, I'd replace my 3 wood, lose a little distance because of the shorter shaft, but gain some consistancy. Nothing happened the way I had hoped and the 3 wood is back in my bag.

I carry a 3H as a replacement to the 5 wood I used to carry and I'm very happy with it. As more articles are written in the golf magazines, I try every possible use for the hybrids to see whether their use fits my game.

I still have a 4H in my closet that is supposed to replace my 2-3 irons, but I also have a 3 iron and still seem to hit it better off the tee than the hybrid, so the 3 iron stays. Ridiculous as it sounds, I hit the 3 iron higher and father than the 4H. I land it softer and in short, get the results from it that the hybrids are supposed to be so good for.

And there will be someone else whose experience is exactly the opposite to mine.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> And there will be someone else whose experience is exactly the opposite to mine.


That would be me.. 

I carry 3 hybrids as you can see frm my signature. I also still carry a 5W, as it is a bit longer than my 19° hybrid. But I defintely hit the hybrids longer than the the same number iron. For me, the ball seems to make a huge difference too. I was experimenting today. I've been playing Pro V1x for the last week... by far my preferred ball. But I got a couple of sleeves of Pro V1 (no x)so decided to do a test. I dn't hit them as far, I hit them more crooked, and they don't do any better on the green. I'll probably give away the the rest of them. Then I tried some Callaway (blue logo). They were horrible. I lost 20 yards of distance with my 22° hybrid, and 15 yards with my 5I. Seemed a bit odd, but they are gone from my bag. Then I switched to Maxfli Noodles (the long and soft model). I was surprised. They played the closest of all to the Pro V1x for length and chipping. I did have to be careful with short putts, as the harder cover comes off the putter hotter than the the Pro V1.

Anyway, the point is that some balls seemed to make a siginificant difference, especially with the hybrid, so do your testing with the same ball for all clubs, or the results may be skewed.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> *But I got a couple of sleeves of Pro V1 (no x)so decided to do a test. I dn't hit them as far, I hit them more crooked, and they don't do any better on the green. I'll probably give away the the rest of them.* .


I'll have to disagree with you here. Depending on your SS, the difference in length bwtween the Prov1, and the X, should be about 5 yards. There is a *HUGE* between the two around the greens. The ProV1, by nature, should spin more than the X. I can back up the ProV1, up to three times farther than the X, because the X just doesn;t spin as much.

If you don't want them, I'll take them! I can PM you my address.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

300Yards said:


> I'll have to disagree with you here. Depending on your SS, the difference in length bwtween the Prov1, and the X, should be about 5 yards. There is a *HUGE* between the two around the greens. The ProV1, by nature, should spin more than the X. I can back up the ProV1, up to three times farther than the X, because the X just doesn;t spin as much.
> 
> If you don't want them, I'll take them! I can PM you my address.


I was talking chips and putts, not full approaches. But mosly it was just a longwinded explanation of why he should be careful what balls he uses to test the hybrids vs. the irons. I need more testing on greens with grass actually growing to make a definitive analysis of the characteristics of different balls. Three holes with each isn't exactly a fair test. :dunno:


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i'm trying my best to keep a hybrid out of my bag, for no reason in particular i just dont like them in general. i may switch to a 5 wood as a compromise this year tho. it will be tough deciding which iron to take out of my bag


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> I was talking chips and putts, not full approaches. But mosly it was just a longwinded explanation of why he should be careful what balls he uses to test the hybrids vs. the irons. I need more testing on greens with grass actually growing to make a definitive analysis of the characteristics of different balls. Three holes with each isn't exactly a fair test. :dunno:


oh, yeah I forgot about the weather being bad over there in CO. Hope it gets warm for you soon!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

300Yards said:


> oh, yeah I forgot about the weather being bad over there in CO. Hope it gets warm for you soon!


Oh, it's warm enough. They mowed the fairways today for the first time, and they may have mowed the greens... hard to tell when they are still a bit spotty. They are aerating the rough, and I think it's only a couple of weeks before they plug the fairways and greens.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Hopefully they do that soon! Now is the time..My course did theres about 3 weeks ago..I went golfing the day they did it..and I have NEVER played better greens..so slow, it was sweet!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Why don't you try hit Callaway's HeavenWood,(Try go to their website) its US$99.00 per club.

I have tested the HeavenWood 3h, and 4h, and they are awesome.

I think US$99.00 is a good buy.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I completely agree about the Heavenwood. I carry a 3H regularly and also have and occasionally use a 4H. I simply can't imagine a better club and at the current price, I can't imagine a better value.

I have friends who use various other models of hybrids, all with success and all love theirs. The fact of the matter is, for most of us, a hybrid is a very positive addition to our bags.

I'm still trying the hybrids as something other than to hit full shots with and finding most uses to be quite effective. My 3H from under trees gets up a bit, carries farther than any iron I could hit and basically leaves me a shorter shot to the green with a better chance to recover for a par.

Hitting a hybrid out of a fairway bunker, provided there isn't too high a lip, is MUCH easier a shot than hitting any iron.

The only alternative use I haven't developed much feel for is a chip and run from the fringe with a hybrid. I'll hit a few good shots with it, but most are no better than what I would do with an iron.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

A hybrid club can generally generate a lot more clubhead speed than a long iron especially if you are an amature so in answer to your question i would definatly get some to replace say your 3/4 irons.
I would also like to recomend maybe a Ram hybrid....


----------

